# Hornets nest!



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Took four wheeler in to hang a bow stand yesterday. After two trips in and out. I realized I had went under this hornets nest only a foot above my head. Yikes!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

LUCKY!!! Only way to stop them from stinging is hard as it may be to stand perfectly still. You ought climb a power pole on hooks and slap a belt around a pole that has power brackets holding conduits with a hornets nest on the back you did not see.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Climbed up in my deer fort last month just to see if their were any wasp nest. Didn't see any at first but then I repositioned my chair and out they came. I hauled butt but one still got me in the back.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

foaming bee spray!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Wait till its wet and take a LONG board with rags soaked in kerosene and give it hot foot at night..........


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I sprayed them down yesterday with 27’ hornet spray. They were not happy.


----------

